# The Book Of Eli - Atticus Ross



## _taylor (Jan 26, 2010)

To me this is an amazing score. Anyone had a chance to listen? 

Atticus Ross - Whom I've never heard of until now, does a great job of setting mood and atmosphere. I was very surprised that the directer took this approach, I imaged it would be a little more bombastic /action paced score.. but was pleased to find just the opposite.

You can listen here -
http://www.rhapsody.com/atticus-rò†‰   Á±:†‰   Á±;†‰   Á±<†‰   Á±=†‰   Á±>†‰   Á±?†‰   Á±@†‰   Á±A†‰   Á±B†‰   Á±C†‰   Á±D†‰   Á±E†‰   Á±F†‰   Á±G†‰   Á±H†‰   Á±I†‰   Á±J†‰   Á±K†‰   Á±L†‰   Á±M†‰   Á±N†‰   Á±O†‰   Á±P†‰   Á±Q†‰   Á±R†‰   Á±S†‰   Á±T†‰   Á±U†‰   Á±V†‰   Á±W†‰   Á±X†‰   Á±Y†‰   Á±Z†‰


----------



## _taylor (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> I want to go on record as saying that this is hands down the worst movie released in at least the past two decades. What a stupendous waste of talent.
> 
> The Greeks have it right.



Hah. Yea, I haven't seen it, but I'll take your word. 




Thanks for the info, Niah. I guess I have heard the stuff he did with Trent Reznor without knowing (wiki) Cool. I look forward to more from him.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> I want to go on record as saying that this is hands down the worst movie released in at least the past two decades. What a stupendous waste of talent.
> 
> The Greeks have it right.



Heh, I frequent a screenwriting forum where one of the members is the guy who wrote this film. I guess my favourite actor-Gary Oldman, couldn't help this turd of a film.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 26, 2010)

Niah @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> Taylor,
> 
> Atticus Ross has been working with Trent Reznor on his last albums, but I believe this is his first score.



I wish Trent would start scoring some films.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B_2mBuzRrQ


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 26, 2010)

Trent said a long time ago that when his time in Nine Inch Nails where over he would be interested in scoring movies. I don't know what going on with NIN these days. I guess they're having a brake? So maybe Trent could do a filmscore soon?


----------



## _taylor (Jan 26, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> I just want to chime in to say I had the total opposite reaction vs. the OP to this score. I was honestly impressed by how vacuously dull and unrelentingly uninteresting this thing was. I love good atmospheric music, but this really didn't do anything for me...pity too, I was expecting good things from both the movie and the score. :/



Fair enough. You would probably hate about half my music selection then! Maybe if it had more trumpet repetitions and flute runs?!  

What are some atmospheric scores you would recommend?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 26, 2010)

Honestly, this movie was so offensively awful that the score is inconsequential.

I'm quite serious - it was the worst movie I've seen in years. And that includes The Road, which was very similar and also exquisitely bad.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone has to go see "The Last Station." Christopher Plummer and Helen Miren are just great. It was one of those films that sticks with you for days after you see it.

The film was about the last days of Tolstoy.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> Honestly, this movie was so offensively awful that the score is inconsequential.
> 
> I'm quite serious - it was the worst movie I've seen in years. And that includes The Road, which was very similar and also exquisitely bad.



Is The Road based on the book by Cormack McCarthy? I was hoping that would begood.

The Book of Eli is dreadful.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 27, 2010)

_taylor @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> Fair enough. You would probably hate about half my music selection then! Maybe if it had more trumpet repetitions and flute runs?!
> 
> What are some atmospheric scores you would recommend?


I don't see what place trumpet repetitions and flute runs would have in the score, so no, but to answer your second question, I would easily be more willing to recommend atmospheric scores like Moon, some of Glass' minimalistic offerings, and even The Lovely Bones for a more recent one.

Interestingly enough, I found The Road to be quite a solid achievement. Good translation to screen of the book and actually also a good atmospheric score.


----------



## _taylor (Jan 27, 2010)

I did enjoy 'Moon', not as much as the score for Eli, but I did listen a few times through. I have yet to hear Nick Cave's The Road score.. actually wanted to see the film before.


----------



## lux (Jan 28, 2010)

is it the end of the taikos scores? Are we finally there?


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes a bold choice by the film makers.

While I have heard better executed scores of this ilk recently, it was a welcome change from the norm.

Recent gems I have discovered along these lines have been James Newton Howard's Michael Clayton score, Didier Lean Rachou's Powder Blue score, Brian Eno's The Lovely Bones score and some of Nathan Barr's recent work.

Many ways to approach a scene.....


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2010)

Then there's Jonny Greenwood. Though I understand a good bit of the music from 'There Will Be Blood' was written for another work. Arresting, in any case.


----------



## _taylor (Feb 3, 2010)

Brobdingnagian @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Yes a bold choice by the film makers.
> 
> While I have heard better executed scores of this ilk recently, it was a welcome change from the norm.
> 
> ...



Michael Clayton is a great score, I agree. The Interpreter is another good one by JNHoward.

I've come to realize any film score with Mel Wesson involved I usually really enjoy. I think the only one, which admittedly, I've heard about 1 minute of, is one of the Pirates films..... 

Thanks for the other suggestions. I've been meaning to check the lovely bones.


----------

